# Couple of Bodywork puzzles



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Wanted to get thoughts on a couple of issues I have with my 71. The first one, I am told, is a common one with several types of cars, and their hoods, of the 70s. Seems like my hood has bent/folded forward due to being closed over the years. 

I put a line of painters tape on the quarter panel to enhance the hood flaw.










Here you can see the nose is dipping a little most likely due to the same problem.










Is there a way I can fix this on my own?? I envision raising the hood and having two people put pressure on the sides of the hood whereby "folding" the hood back in to shape?? Sound crazy?

Second issue is an Endura Bumper issue.. Hopefully some Endura experienced will chime in. From the picture, it is obvious the the left side (right in picture) of my bumper is bent downward. how difficult is something like this to straighten up? It is as though something put down pressue on the left front corner of the bumper.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












Thanks in advance!

Dan


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The kink can be pressed out with a couple buddies being very careful, looks like you have to straighten the kink on the edge of the hood. Common problem, suprising what a little WD40 can do for a hinge and prevent this. 
Front hood corner can be fixed by a bodyman, also working on the sagging bumper. I'm sure the guy that painted it got it as close as he could, so may cost a few bucks to fix it.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea the hood is a common problem. Usually there are some braces welded in on the underside and along the lip after it's straightened, to keep it from happening again and to reinforce the hood. Hard to find an original hood that HASN'T been fixed like this.

As far as the endura, there is a guy here local that actually built a steel jig that he bolts his endura bumpers to that he can then use hydraulic pistons to straighten them back out. Or cables on a hydraulic system depending on where the bend or kink is. Other than that it's just like any metal bumper, you can beat it back into shape carefully with a baby sledge and some boards/body tools. (What I will do with my endura since it needs some refinishing anyway - don't recommend it with yours since it looks to have a pretty nice finish.)


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I worked a few minutes on the hood this week. My wife and I got on opposite sides of the hodd and pushed down gently.. After ward the hood had improved pretty well but still not flush.. Probably need someone a little stronger that my wife to push it down although she gave it a heck of a try! Afer Jet posted his response, I immediately went out and oiled the hinges. Damn, Big difference. Since I am restoring her to all original, I think I'll try to get by without braces for now.

On the Endura, I spoke with the guy who is going to paint her. He thinks it shouldn't be a big deal to get it straightened out. Bugs the crap out of me to have it looking like that.

My Goat is now in the hands of the resto man as of last night. He should be pulling the engine as I type. He'll probably have it for a month or so and then the painters take over shortly thereafter. I have lots of before pictures. Will post "Afters" when she's back. My garage is empty now. It is weird to go out and not see the Goat. Damn I miss that car!

Dan


----------

